# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  dootv.tv

## Enrico

Für alle die gern über Internet Thai TV empfangen wollten, waren ja meist bei siamovie.com. Leider hat seit Tagen dies den Geist aufgegeben.

Gestern haben Sawee und ich einen anderes Service gefunden: http://www.dootv.tv

Hat mehr im Angebot, als einziger noch Channel 7 und kost glaube bisschen weniger und läuft viel schneller und besser.

----------


## Enrico

Lief bis heute gut, aber das wars dann auch mit dem Service. Nur noch Live TV oder nach Stunden sortiert je Channel...

Traurig, aber auch da ist ein Anbieter wieder mal satt und lässt alle fallen  ::  


Good by DooTV ...  ::

----------


## Robert

Momentan dootv.tv doch ganz aus...

----------


## Enrico

nope, neue Oberfläche und nur noch Mist

----------


## Robert

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Apache/2 Server at http://www.dootv.tv Port 80

----------


## Enrico

Dann nimm mal nicht den Amiga, Sawee schaut gerade. Aber geht nicht mehr nach Serie, sondern entweder Live, oder wenn man rückwirkend schauen will, je Channel und Stunde...

----------


## Enrico

...durch Zufall gefunden. Man muss über die Seite idootv.tv gehen, dann gehst wie gewohnt.

 ::  währe ja wenigstens ne Mail möglich gewesen um einen das mitzuteilen...

----------


## schiene

Für 78 $ im Jahr gibts hier jede Menge zu schauen.Kennt jemand die Seite oder ist da schon Kunde???
http://www.seesantv.com/?gclid=CMjMt...FQYTzAod72sBqQ

----------


## Erich

Na toll, wir hatten bis heute mydootv, scheint abgeschaltet zu sein. weiss zufällig jemand, wie die mit dootv zusammenhängen?

http://www.mydootv.com/

----------


## Enrico

Die haben nur die Domain geändert, bei der neuen geht es normal weiter.

----------

